# McGuire's Mirror-glaze for plastics...



## redfishsc (Oct 22, 2006)

I found a bottle of McGuire's Mirror-Glaze that I didn't realize I had. I'm not even sure of why I bought it. 

I'm sure it's a couple of years old. Reckon it's still any good? 

Is it useful for polishing up acrylics/PR's? Does it leave a true high gloss?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmmm
Are you sure it isn't another product just repackaged under theat name?[][}]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 22, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Russb (Oct 22, 2006)

Oooooh, don't go there eagle.........

If it's a polishing compound it will probably work....


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />[:0][:0][:0]



[?][?][?]


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Hmmmm
> Are you sure it isn't another product just repackaged under theat name?[][}]



Not sure what to make of these responces... either I have a controversial product, or a lucrative little find, or something. I did spell it wrong, it's "Meguiar's Mirror Glaze 10 Clear Plastic Polish".


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, it'll work, Fish.


----------



## chisel (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Hmmmm
> Are you sure it isn't another product just repackaged under theat name?[][}]



*sniffs bait*




*swims away*


----------



## tnilmerl (Oct 23, 2006)

Worth a try.  

I've used different polishes in the past, but I always go back to just wet sanding up to 12000 with the micro-mesh pads.  Get a perfect mirror shine every time.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tnilmerl_
> <br />Worth a try.
> 
> I've used different polishes in the past, but I always go back to just wet sanding up to 12000 with the micro-mesh pads.  Get a perfect mirror shine every time.



I do the same, but also follow up with a coat of TSW.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tnilmerl_
> <br />Worth a try.
> 
> I've used different polishes in the past, but I always go back to just wet sanding up to 12000 with the micro-mesh pads.  Get a perfect mirror shine every time.



I do this too, Travis, but the plastic polish actually makes it even more shiney.


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 23, 2006)

Brasso is better.


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 24, 2006)

Coming from you, Russ, Brasso is now on my shopping list. Ya can't have too much polish. I've heard of Brasso used for that so now I'll give it a shot once I get moved and unpacked.


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 24, 2006)

Russ,
You use Brasso on PR/acrylics?  Have you used it on a CA finish as well??  I use it on the shell casings but never thought of using it on other materials. [?][?]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 24, 2006)

I am not Russ and I don't play him on T.V., but this may answer your question about using it on CA.
I posted a pen I made out of an old engineers hat and CA.I made it the same way I make the denim pen.
After going trough the MM it looked great.
After usining the brasso it looked<b>Great!</b>




The label on the Brasso can says it can be used on plastics.


----------



## jtate (Oct 24, 2006)

As a long time afficiando of vintage fountain pens, I've found that Maas metal polishing (in a tube) is better than Brasso.  Brasso's more abrasive and you risk rubbing away more than you want.  Maas will polish out the finest of scratches with less risk to metal parts.  Accidentally rubbing a metal part with Brasso can rub away the plating.  I accidentally run into the metal parts often with Maas and haven't had this happen.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2006)

So where do you get this Spanish product (no mas, no mas []), Janet?


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />So where do you get this Spanish product (no mas, no mas []), Janet?



Actually I thought Mass was something Catholics did on Sunday mornings. [)]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have recently begun using Turtle Wax scratch remover and am very happy with the results. About $2 for a can which should last about a century with regular use.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 25, 2006)

What I used is a product made to remove sand scratches from fine grit sanding. The product is 3M's Perfect-it system III once sanded thru MM I apply a small dab on a piece of Viva and with the lathe on nice and slow. I then polish it with the compound twice, followed by the finish glaze. Due to the inteded use, there are no waxes or silicons in this product. A bottle of each will last just about forever. The nice thing is that is's designed to remove & polish sanded finishes.


----------



## tas2181 (Oct 25, 2006)

Another product I found works great is Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish. Seems to be not as abrasive as Brasso.

Tom


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 25, 2006)

If you can use Brasso as a polish, does that mean tabasco sauce would work too[]

We always used tabasco sauce to shine our brass in the navy when we couldn't get brasso.[]


----------



## loglugger (Oct 25, 2006)

Chuck, with Tabasco you can polish and dye it red at the same time.
Bob           []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah but you have to what the heat build up...[]


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />What I used is a product made to remove sand scratches from fine grit sanding. The product is 3M's Perfect-it system III once sanded thru MM I apply a small dab on a piece of Viva and with the lathe on nice and slow. I then polish it with the compound twice, followed by the finish glaze. Due to the inteded use, there are no waxes or silicons in this product. A bottle of each will last just about forever. The nice thing is that is's designed to remove & polish sanded finishes.




If you are going this far on polishing, be sure that you are finishing it up with "Finesse It II". I had been using Finesse It II after 12,000 MM and the look is incredible. It's just $30 a quart, whereas brasso is a lot cheaper, so I'll be giving it a shot.


----------



## tnilmerl (Oct 26, 2006)

as far as fine and ultra level polishing goes, I'm starting to see more and more woodworkers use automotive industry polishing compounds.  Most said polishes are finer grit than what the woodworking industry has produced and they give superb results.


----------

